# قربوا ياولاد قربوا يابنات cc نجح في الانتخابات



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

*





سالخير والهنا على الموجودين هنا 
سالنور والسعادة على السكر الزيادة 
واللى انتخب حمدين ملوش مكان هنااااااا :act19:
فرحتى النهاردة متتقدرش :kap::kap::kap:
وهتجنن وانزل احتفل فى الشارع 
بس قولت احتفل معاكم هنا الاول وبعدين ابقى احتفل فى  الشارع 
الف مبروووك** لمــــــصـــــــر 
ولكل السيساوية الحمداوية لالالالا :smil15::smil15:
طبعا ماينفعش بعد الفرحة اللى الشعب فيها منحتفلش فى المنتدى 
بنجاح 
السيسى 
ونكيد الاعادى :mus13::mus13:
يلا بقى كلنا نحتفل ونفرح بنجاح السيسى 
رئيسنا الجديد **:yaka:**:yaka:
وكل واحد وهو داخل مينساش يلبس تيشرت عليه صورة السيسى 
ويجيب علم مــــــــصــــــر معاه





الشوباب هتلبس تيشرت زى ده 






والبنات عارفاكم بتحبوا الفساتين جبتلكم فستان هيعجبكم اوووى 
ايه رايكم فى ده 






اظن كدا محدش ليه حجة 
كلنا هنتجمع نحتفل بفوز السيسى *
*30: **30: **30: **30: **30: 
يوم الاحد 
فى قسم المناسبات 
قاعة الاحتفالات 
اوعوا تنسوا 
عاوزة الكل ينزل يحتفل 
ونبقى كدا 






مبروووووووووووووووك لمــــــــــــــــصـــــــــر 





*
* I love you cc*

*




*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 مايو 2014)

*احلي فرحة
واحلي تحيه
واحلي احتفال
واحلي سيسي
واحلي رئيس
واحلي فستان

وعارفه احلي حاجة فيكي ايه *





*انا بأمانه فرحانة جداا

مبروك علينا السيسي
وياارب يكون هو أمل مصر
وعلي ايده مصر ترجع زي زمااان
بلد الامن والامان
بلد الفقير قبل الغني ماهو برضو انسان
بلد تبقا كلها افراح وتبعد عنها الاحزان
وتيجي تزورها كل الناس من كل مكان
وياسلاااام لو رخص اللحمة والبتنجان**



*
*

وياسيسي امرك امرك ياسيسي
:mus13:

 والله علييييييك ياسيسي
اما تكون رئيسسسسي:mus13:

وسيسي وصالك زاد عليا حنيني
:mus13:
وسيسي روحي لو جيت في بالي
سيسي روحي بقا حالي حالي :mus13:
:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:

:new8:مبــــــــ عليـــــــــ السيـ cc ـسي ــــــنا ـــبروك:new8:

موضوع رائع يارورو تسيس ايديكي
خدتي بالك من تسيس دي :new6:
 *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يارب يا لولو يسمع من بقك ربنا يارب 
والسيسى ميخيبش امالنا فيه 
وكل اللى مش موافق عليه يعرف انه كان غلطان 
وحلوة كوكتيل اغانى السيسى ده 
نورتى الموضوع ياسيسى يوووه يا بيبى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يارب يا لولو يسمع من بقك ربنا يارب
> والسيسى ميخيبش امالنا فيه
> وكل اللى مش موافق عليه يعرف انه كان غلطان
> ...


*ان شاء الله مش هيخيب امالنا
وهيعوض مصر عن كل يوم وحش عدي عليها
ربنا يقويه ويقدره علي المسؤلية


وربنا يقدره ويشوف اي شغلانة لحمضين
بدل مايقعدلنا  عاطل كدا
انشالله حتي يخليه دراعه الشمين او اليمال مش مهم :new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ان شاء الله مش هيخيب امالنا
> وهيعوض مصر عن كل يوم وحش عدي عليها
> ربنا يقويه ويقدره علي المسؤلية
> 
> ...


*او دراعه اليمااااااال :fun_lol:*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 مايو 2014)

*الف مبروك للمصريين جميعا
اخيرا مصر رجعتلنا 
اخيرا هنشعر بالامن والامان
نشكر الرب على عطيته لينا بعد السبى لمدة طويلة
فى الهزيع الرابع استمع الرب لصراخ شعبه
نشكر الرب ​*


----------



## soul & life (29 مايو 2014)

مبروووك لكل المصريين ومبروك عليكى يا مصر رئيسك الجديد ويارب يكون عند حسن ظن شعبه ويكون رئيس حكيم وعادل ويبص بعين الرحمة والرأفة للغلابة  ويجنب مصالحه الشخصية 
بتمنى ميخذلناش ويخيب املنا ويكون اختيارنا موفق بإذن الرب

يلا يا رورو بقا انزلى احتفلى وهيصى وكله يفرح لاننا انجزنا انتخابات رئاسية تانية فى فترة قصيرة وده انجاز لشعب عظيم من ضمن انجازاته الكتيرة اللى مش اى حد يفهمها ويقدرها 
الرب يحمى مصر واهل مصر


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 مايو 2014)

* ده مش نجاح ده اكتساح 
مبروك لكل المصريين 
الفرحه ماليه الشوارع والبيوت 
يارب دايما فرحانين
ميرسى كتير رورو على الموضوع الجميل
 اللى عبرنا فيه عن فرحتنا *


----------



## tamav maria (29 مايو 2014)

مبروك علينا مصرنا رجعت لنا يا ام الدنيا

. إلى أصحاب القلوب الرحيمة بقطر أو تركيا وأهل الخير  منهم، مطلوب التبرع بمدفن في أي مكان في دولتكم لدفن التنظيم اﻹرهابي، ومن  معهم من الدراويش السلفية " تجار الدين " ، حيث قد رحلوا عن عالمنا بلا  رجعة ... وستشيع الجنازة رسميا يوم 5 يونيو القادم، وسيتقبل العزاء الرسمي  موزة وأردوغان ، ويحيي الحفل الساهر القارئ الشيخ يوسف القرد اوي،  تلغرافيا: موزة قطر.. أو قرد


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مايو 2014)

*توضيح

إنتخابات 2012 المرحله الأولي >>>

1 - أبو العز الحريرى: 40 ألفًا و90 صوتًا.
2 - محمد فوزى عيسى: 23 ألفًا و889 صوتًا.
3 - حسام خير الله: 22 ألفًا و36 صوتًا.
4 - عمرو موسى: 2 مليون و588 ألفًا و850 صوتًا.
5 - عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح: 4 ملايين و65 ألفًا و239 صوتًا.
6 - هشام البسطويسى: 29 ألفًا و189 صوتًا.
7 - محمود حسام: 23 ألفًا و992 صوتًا.
8 - محمد سليم العوا: 235 ألفًا و374 صوتًا.
9 - الفريق أحمد شفيق: 5 ملايين و505 آلاف و327 صوتًا.
10 - حمدين صباحى: 4 ملايين و820 ألفًا و273 صوتًا.
11 - عبد الله الأشعل: 12 ألفًا و249 صوتًا.
12 - خالد على: 134 ألفًا و56 صوتًا.
13 - محمد مرسى: 5 ملايين و764 ألفًا و952 صوتًا.

عدد الإجمالي للمشاركين

من إجمالى 50 مليونًا و996 ألفًا و746 صوتًا، يحق لهم التصويت، أدلى 23 مليونًا و672 ألفًا و236 بأصواتهم، من بينهم 23 مليونًا و265 ألفًا و516 صوتًا صحيحًا، فيما بلغ عدد الأصوات الباطلة 406 آلاف و720 صوتًا. وسجلت نسبة المشاركة فى الجولة الأولى 46.42%.

إنتخابات 2012 المرحله التانيه >>>

إجمالي الأصوات التي حصل عليها مرسي في جولة الإعادة التي أجريت يومي 16 و17 يونيو (حزيران) بلغت 13 مليونا و230 ألفا و131 صوتا، في حين حصل شفيق على 12 مليونا و347 ألفا و380 صوتا
إجمالي عدد الناخبين الذين يحق لهم التصويت هو 50 مليونا و958 ألفا و794 مواطنا، وأن عدد الذين حضروا الانتخابات 26 مليونا و420 ألفا و763 ناخبا بنسبة 51.85% في المائة، في حين كان عدد الأصوات الباطلة 843 ألفا و252 صوتا.
يعني كان في 13 مرشح من كل التيارات و ما كانش في مقاطعين و الإخوان كانوا في الساحه بكل قوتهم و كان وقتها عدد المشاركين في الإنتخابات
23 مليونًا و672 ألفًا و236 ناخب زي ما قولنا من غير مقاطعين و بكامل قوة الإخوان .

و في المرحله التانيه مرسي بجماعته بالأحزاب إللي وقفت وراه حوالي 13 مليونا و230 ألفا و131 ناخب و شفيق 12 مليونا و347 ألفا و380 ناخب
و إجمالي الناخبين وقتها حوالي 26 مليونا و420 ألفا و763 من ضمنهم الناس بتاعت اللمون .

يعني لما يبقي عدد الناخبين النهارده في 2014حوالي 25 مليون من غير الإخوان و من غير بتوع اللمون و من غير المقاطعين يبقي مصر كلها إنتخبت و أي حد يقول إن فوز السيسي مش إكتساح يبقي مختل و محتاج يتعالج و يبقي عدد المقاطعين و الإخوان عدد لا يذكر في عدد المصريين الحقيقيين إللي نزلوا عشان بلدهم*​


----------



## oesi no (29 مايو 2014)

*مبروك يابن الفقريه *
*البورصه خسرت النهاردة 18 مليار *​


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2014)

اتمنى زيى متعبنا من نجاح مرسى وفرحنا انة مشى
اننا مش نفرح دلوقت ونزعل بعدين


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

*صباح التشاؤم يا شباب مصر *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اتمنى زيى متعبنا من نجاح مرسى وفرحنا انة مشى
> اننا مش نفرح دلوقت ونزعل بعدين


*مش عارفة اية الغل اللى جواكم دة :smile02
الراجل هيصلح البلد قول امين :nunu0000:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *الف مبروك للمصريين جميعا
> اخيرا مصر رجعتلنا
> اخيرا هنشعر بالامن والامان
> نشكر الرب على عطيته لينا بعد السبى لمدة طويلة
> ...


*فعلا يا ماما ربنا سمع لصراخ شعبه 
ربنا يكمل ويدى السلام لمصر ولشعبها 
نورتينى يا ماما بمرورك الجميل 
*​ 


soul & life قال:


> مبروووك لكل المصريين ومبروك عليكى يا مصر رئيسك الجديد ويارب يكون عند حسن ظن شعبه ويكون رئيس حكيم وعادل ويبص بعين الرحمة والرأفة للغلابة  ويجنب مصالحه الشخصية
> بتمنى ميخذلناش ويخيب املنا ويكون اختيارنا موفق بإذن الرب
> 
> يلا يا رورو بقا انزلى احتفلى وهيصى وكله يفرح لاننا انجزنا انتخابات رئاسية تانية فى فترة قصيرة وده انجاز لشعب عظيم من ضمن انجازاته الكتيرة اللى مش اى حد يفهمها ويقدرها
> الرب يحمى مصر واهل مصر


*امين يااارب يا نيفو 
ان شالله هيكوون عند حسن ظننا ومش هيخزلنا ابدا 
كفاية بقى تعبنا اووى 
عاوزين نستقر ومصر ترجع مصر بقى 
نورتينى يا نيفو بمرورك 
*​ 


مارياماريا قال:


> * ده مش نجاح ده اكتساح
> مبروك لكل المصريين
> الفرحه ماليه الشوارع والبيوت
> يارب دايما فرحانين
> ...


*ههههههههههههه 
ايون يا ماريا شوفتى الاكتساح ده 
اللى مستغرباله ان الهشتاج بتاع حمدين 
تحسى ان كل مصر هتنتخب حمدين 
افتوجئت الصراحة بالنسبة دى ههههههه 
نورتى يا قمر *​ 


tamav maria قال:


> مبروك علينا مصرنا رجعت لنا يا ام الدنيا
> 
> . إلى أصحاب القلوب الرحيمة بقطر أو تركيا وأهل الخير  منهم، مطلوب التبرع بمدفن في أي مكان في دولتكم لدفن التنظيم اﻹرهابي، ومن  معهم من الدراويش السلفية " تجار الدين " ، حيث قد رحلوا عن عالمنا بلا  رجعة ... وستشيع الجنازة رسميا يوم 5 يونيو القادم، وسيتقبل العزاء الرسمي  موزة وأردوغان ، ويحيي الحفل الساهر القارئ الشيخ يوسف القرد اوي،  تلغرافيا: موزة قطر.. أو قرد


*ماريا يا حبيبتى متعرفيش ان موزة 
فى الحر ده عفنت وريحتها فاحت مما ادى الى رميها فى صندوق القمامة ههههههه 
ابقى سلميلى على قطر :smile02
نورتى يا حبيبتى بمرورك الجميل *​


oesi no قال:


> *مبروك يابن الفقريه *
> *البورصه خسرت النهاردة 18 مليار *​


*عذراك يا ضنايا الصدمة تعمل اكتر من كدا 
**معلش هارد لك الانتخابات القادمة اشالله *:act23:​


grges monir قال:


> اتمنى زيى متعبنا من نجاح مرسى وفرحنا انة مشى
> اننا مش نفرح دلوقت ونزعل بعدين


*النبى انت كمان يا جرجس ارحمونا بالتشاؤم بتاعكم ده 
مش عارفة ايه الشباب دى 
شباب اخر زمن صحيح
افرحوا شوية مستكترين الفرحة على نفسكم 
تفائلوا خيرا تجدووه :act23:
*​


YOYO JESUS قال:


> *مش عارفة اية الغل اللى جواكم دة :smile02
> الراجل هيصلح البلد قول امين :nunu0000:
> *​


*قوليلهم يا بنتى 
اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 مايو 2014)

مبروك لمصر 
ومبروك لينا كلنا 
ومبروك علينا فرحة الرئاسة 
عقبالي ما ابقي رئيس 
يعلم اللة هنغنكم 
هخلي فقيركم غنيا 
وبلبوصكم مكسيا 
والدهب سبايك سبايك 
والارض مروية بالراحة 
وجيبلكم نيل وبحر قريب منكم 

شكرا رورو 
للموضوع الجميل 
علي فكرة انا شفتة في الفجر 
هي النتيجة 97 مش كدة 
​


----------



## soul & life (29 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مبروك لمصر
> ومبروك لينا كلنا
> ومبروك علينا فرحة الرئاسة
> عقبالي ما ابقي رئيس
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اهو ده اللى ناقصنا رئيس يجى يشتغلنا 
يعملنا تحت بيت كل واحد بحر ههههههههههههه
يا مشهيصنا ومروقنا يا ريس هههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 مايو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اهو ده اللى ناقصنا رئيس يجى يشتغلنا
> يعملنا تحت بيت كل واحد بحر ههههههههههههه
> يا مشهيصنا ومروقنا يا ريس هههههههههههههه


فاكرة لما انتي قولتي عليا عمدة 
طيب انا بطلب الترقية 
ولا جت لحد عندي وبقيت حرام 

انا هلغي جمرك السيارات 
واخلي لكل واحد سيارة 
وكمان اهبني مدن جديدة لكل واحد بيت مش شقة 
شوفوا كدة الامتيازات دي تساوي اد اية في نظركم 
وبالنسبة للتعليم والعلاج من موارد الدولة 
ومفاجئات كتيرة بس كلة باوانة


----------



## soul & life (29 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> فاكرة لما انتي قولتي عليا عمدة
> طيب انا بطلب الترقية
> ولا جت لحد عندي وبقيت حرام
> 
> ...



يا سيدى دا انا قولت عمدة علينا هنا يعنى عمدة منتدى مش رئيس دولة حتة واحدة هههههههههههههههههه
بس بينى وبينك انت لو هتنفذ الكلام ده وخصوصا حكاية العربية دى انا هنتخبك من دلوات ههههههههه يا سلام لما كل واحد يبقا عنده عربيته يا سلام يا سلام يا سلام:94:


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مبروك لمصر
> ومبروك لينا كلنا
> ومبروك علينا فرحة الرئاسة
> عقبالي ما ابقي رئيس
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
رئيس مرة واحدة بلالالاش يابنى 
خليك كدا 
تقريبا اى حد بيبقى رئيس بيتكره من الشعب 
النتيجة النهائية لسة طبعا يا رمسيس 
نورت الموضوع بمرورك الجميل *​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *مبروك يابن الفقريه *
> *البورصه خسرت النهاردة 18 مليار *​


 *[FONT=&quot]دة مالوش علاقة بالأنتخابات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة بسبب قرار وزير المالية بفرض ضرائب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]على أرباح البورصة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأسمه ( قرار بقانون ) ...يعنى بيبقى ضعيف ومن السهل الطعن عليه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى بيلعبوا بورصة بيتعمدوا إظهار ضعف القرار أو تأثيره السلبى على سوق الأسهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان يستقر كقانون يجب ان يُعرض على مجلس الشعب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والى أن يحين هذا يتم الضرب من تحت الحزام لأرباك مُتخذى القرارات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 مايو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا سيدى دا انا قولت عمدة علينا هنا يعنى عمدة منتدى مش رئيس دولة حتة واحدة هههههههههههههههههه
> بس بينى وبينك انت لو هتنفذ الكلام ده وخصوصا حكاية العربية دى انا هنتخبك من دلوات ههههههههه يا سلام لما كل واحد يبقا عنده عربيته يا سلام يا سلام يا سلام:94:


اتوكلي علي اللة 
هيتنفذ انشاء اللة 
وكمان فيلا لكل حاشيتي 
كمان هعمل عرس انتخابي 
شدي حيلك انتي 
وراعملي مظاهرة في المنتدي علشان 
ابقي اقرر اني هترشح ولا لأة


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2014)

الله عليكى يا اجمل رورو 
مبرووووووك علينا رجوع مصر تانى 
مبروك لام الدنيا الرئيس والبطل العظيم اللى انقذ مصر بعد ربنا 





​


----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2014)

الف مبرووووووووووك على مصر رئيسها
 يارب يكون خير عليكم ويعوضكم كل اللي فات





​


----------



## روزا فكري (29 مايو 2014)

انا بهديله احلي اغنيه 

 تسلم ايديك ياللى فى حب مصر بتضحى بسنينك
ياللى وفيت وعد كان بينها وبينك
ياللى كنت شايلها دايما جوة عينك
تسلم ايديك ياللى انت شايل هم بلدك فوق كتافك
كل اللى عارفك واللى قابلك واللى شافك
بيدعى باسم مصر ليك الله يعينك

وقت ام تزعل مصر بتطيب خاطرها
دايما قصاد الدنيا بترد اعتبارها
ياللى مشيت وياها فى السكة لآخرها
من وسط كل ولادها عارفة انك كبيرها



مبروووووووووووووووك علينا احلي ريس
مبروووووووووووووك لمصر ويارب كمل فرحتنا ونشوف مصر زي مابنتمناها


​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2014)

*انا راشق في التحرير *

*

*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مايو 2014)

*عايز  اطلب طلب من كل واحد  وواحدة   وأرجوا   أن   يتم  التعامل   معه   بجدية 

طبعا انتو  عارفين  
ان المذيع    دعوكش  والمذيع  احمد  موسي  تسببا فى تسريب صورة للاعلام    ان الاقبال     على التصويت  كان ضعيف

مطلوب من الجميع بدون استثناء   كل  واحد يتكرم بإعطاء  صورة  دقيقة-كمراسل صحفي عما  شاهده    فى لحظات التصويت وتقريره الشخصى عن اللجان  -بشرط توضيح  
الشريحة العمرية له  ولاغلبية الموجودين  فى اللجنة   ...   ممكن ؟؟؟؟ ممكن يعنى؟؟؟


سأبدأ بنفسي 

طبيب    عمرى 45   سنة  زوجتى    38    سنة      كان من الصعب علينا ان نجد   موقف لسيارتنا والاقتراب    من لجنة الاقتراع فى اليوم الاول 
فى اليوم التالت  
كان الطابور يمشي بسرعة        - رجال الشرطه والجيش يبالغون بطريقة بالغة فى التودد واللطف .....
الشريحة   العمرية  ل 80%  من الموجودين   هى من  25-45 سنة   من شتى الثقافات والمهن
على هامش التصويت   وقبل الدخول للجنة  
نهرت  زوجتى ومنعتها من الوقوف  حول مجموعات من الشباب والشابات يرقصون جماعيا على انغام  اغنية تسلم الايادى -وبشرة خير \\\خشية اعمال  ارهابية  وافهمتها ان الوقت الذى اقضيه ع الانترنت الذى هو سبب(شجارنا الدائم)   عرفت فيه ان الراديكيالين الفاشيست الدينين يعتقدون ان السيسي محاربا للاسلام  وان هذه الانتخابات معصيية للاسلام- وعليه فنحن مستهدفون ---كان تصويتا واستعدادا للقاء الموت فى مقذوفات حارقة او طلق نارى او خارطوشة-استغرقت العملية دقاءئق معدودة  واتجهنا بخطوات واسعة متلاحقة بعيدا عن اللجنة 
فى لجنتى   الحضور كان كثيفا جدا
وطبعا غنى عن البيان   اننا انتخبنا  السيسي.
انتظر مشاركاتكم  -  تقريركم للحضور   و- نسبة الشباب من 20-سنة 40سنة  فى اللجنة 
*​


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/ajax/share...785&share_source_type=unknown&__av=1520513133
​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

candy shop قال:


> الله عليكى يا اجمل رورو
> مبرووووووك علينا رجوع مصر تانى
> مبروك لام الدنيا الرئيس والبطل العظيم اللى انقذ مصر بعد ربنا
> 
> ...


*الف مبروووك يا احلى ماما 
عارفاكى مبسوطة اوووى ان السيسى كسب والغمة انزاحت عن مصر 
ربنا يكمل الفرحة دى على خير 
نورتينى يا مامتى *​


كلدانية قال:


> الف مبرووووووووووك على مصر رئيسها
> يارب يكون خير عليكم ويعوضكم كل اللي فات
> 
> 
> ...


*امين يا كوكى 
نورتى يا حبيبة قلبى *
​


روزا فكري قال:


> انا بهديله احلي اغنيه
> 
> تسلم ايديك ياللى فى حب مصر بتضحى بسنينك
> ياللى وفيت وعد كان بينها وبينك
> ...


*بموووووووت فى الاغنية دى يا وزه 
كلماتها تحفة ومتفصلة على السيسى 
امين ياااارب كمل فرحتنا 
نورتينى يا روح قلبى *​


kawasaki قال:


> *انا راشق في التحرير *
> 
> *
> 
> *​


*هههههههههههههههههه 
محدش ليه شوق فى حاجة يا باشا 
ياما نفسى انزل احتفل فى التحرير *
*نورت يا ساكى *​


ElectericCurrent قال:


> *عايز  اطلب طلب من كل واحد  وواحدة   وأرجوا   أن   يتم  التعامل   معه   بجدية
> 
> طبعا انتو  عارفين
> ان المذيع    دعوكش  والمذيع  احمد  موسي  تسببا فى تسريب صورة للاعلام    ان الاقبال     على التصويت  كان ضعيف
> ...


*بحيى حضرتك جدا يا دكتور على مشاعرك الجميلة 

خلى اللى يقول يقول يا دكتور 
النتيجة قالت الحق 
مهما كان الكلام الكذب 
الصناديق قالت كلمتها 

انا نزلت تانى يوووم بصراحة 
لانى خفت من الزحمة وانا مش هقدر اقف طوابير 
نزلت العصر كدا على الساعة 3 
لجنتى كان فيها شباب العدد مش كتير اووى 
بس المدرسة نفسها كان فيها ناس كتير بتنتخب من كل الاعمار 
فى الشباب والبنات وفى كبار فى السن 
نورت يا دكتور بمرور حضرتك الجميل 
*​


grges monir قال:


> ​


*جرجس امشى من هنا بسرعة:act23::act23:
بكرة افكرك انك كنت غلط 
*​


kawasaki قال:


> ​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
البقية فى حماته *​


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2014)

> *جرجس امشى من هنا بسرعة:act23::act23:
> بكرة افكرك انك كنت غلط
> *


والهى اتمنى اكون غلط


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> والهى اتمنى اكون غلط


*بطل تشاؤم انت بس والدنيا هتبقى فلة :ura1:
بس لو طلعت غلط استحمل منى بقى الى هتشوفه :gun:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2014)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك رجوع مصر من تانى 
 الف مبروووووووك علينا الرئيس العظيم 
 والبطل الشجاع اللى حمى مصر بعد ربنا 
 مبروووووووووووك علينا السيسى رئيس لام الدنيا 
 بحبك يا مصر 
 وتحيا مصر​


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 يونيو 2014)

candy shop قال:


> ​



حاجه تشرف بجد مش زى  مرسى الله يرحمه


----------



## grges monir (3 يونيو 2014)

الدنيا زيطة قوى
هو مرسى رجع زولا اية ههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> الدنيا زيطة قوى
> هو مرسى رجع زولا اية ههههههههههه


مورسى بص يا جرجس 
اطلع بره الموضوع بسرعه 
هههههههههه
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 يونيو 2014)




----------

